# Headunit Removal Instruction



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

i own 99 Nissan Sentra and im trying to install new head unit, but i don't know much about few things in it. so i was hoping if any of you have instructions on it with pictures. i have the deck kit and wires all i need is instructions 

Thanks
RT


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What in particular ?
removing the old unit mechanically or the electrical wiring of the new unit ?


----------



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

the stock one is still in there. and im still new to this type of thing so i guess both on how to remove mechanically, and the wiring for the new one. i found lots of instructions on it but none with pictures so i don't exactly know what im doing, and since im noobie at this i don't want to break or damage anything since i love this car. so it would help if it had some pics to explain it to me

Thank You 
RT


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, I am about to pull my stock unit out and will take some pics for you.
maybe tonight, not sure.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

yea please do Ian I am about to install a CD player and my Serious Satellite system and it sure would be nice to learn from somone else's experiences!
Thanks Ralph


----------



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

alright by chance where will you be putting putting up the pics let me know.

Thanks for doing this
RT


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes that's the plan, brought my camera to work will have a go at lunch time....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok took the trim off and the units out....
tools for trim removal, trim tool and scraper with thin edge.....
now i remember you can pop out the piece between the top switches and remove the screw then it will pop out easier !!!










trim free from clips









clips


















Remove screws to remove whole assembly with drink holder









remove screws to change single DIN or double DIN units


----------



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

dude thanks so much great work

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

do you want more as i continue ?
wiring etc


----------



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

thats alright i got it, a friend helped me out so i was able to finish up

Thanks for the Help Ian
RT (Scott)


----------

